# Asian water monitor not eating



## eddieiguana (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello everyone I recently aquired an indonesian asian water monitor around two months old. He sleeps quiet a lot I mean a lot, and has been eating live crickets and locusts. Over the last few days he has stopped eating completely.I have tried all types is food but he is not interested. I keep monitors but never from such a young age. Anyone any tips I know they can go downhill pretty quick I'd hate to lose him.


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

Can you describe his viv and setup? Temps, humidity etc?


----------



## eddieiguana (Nov 5, 2012)

*Asian water monitor*

Hi Stival. 3 ft by 1 by 18 in high high humidity all day less at night temperature is around 35C < = in basking area, about 22- 25C in cool area though he generally stays in the hot area.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

basking temps to low.

50c = basking spot 
hot end temps = 32c 
cool end temps 28c 

id also fill that viv end to end with stuff he can hide in hide the basking area to so he can bask in private. 

This sounds like a case of stress plus to cool temps.


----------



## eddieiguana (Nov 5, 2012)

*Asian water moniter*

Hi Shane

I'll give it a go for sure. I was afraid to increase his heat as he did feel very warm. Plus the fact that in his natural environment temps never really reach more than 35C with an average of 27 C. What's s your opinion on this?

Cheers Eddie


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

eddieiguana said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> I'll give it a go for sure. I was afraid to increase his heat as he did feel very warm. Plus the fact that in his natural environment temps never really reach more than 35C with an average of 27 C. What's s your opinion on this?
> 
> Cheers Eddie


though your temps are close to the wild temps they do not have the same surfaces to bask on eg a hot sand bank or rock. I would agree with shane up the temps abit. A growing water monitor should never not eat for more than 48 hours going by the few I have raised up :2thumb:, try offering cut up fluffs or chick to intice him to eat again, though as a babie locusts,crickets, roachs can and should make up the most part of the diet :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

eddieiguana said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> I'll give it a go for sure. I was afraid to increase his heat as he did feel very warm. Plus the fact that in his natural environment temps never really reach more than 35C with an average of 27 C. What's s your opinion on this?
> 
> Cheers Eddie


As you wish: 


The types of temperatures and there differences: 

First ambient temperatures: 

The temperature of the environment surrounding an object measured using a bog standard thermometer. 

Surface temperatures the temperature of the face of an object the actual temperature of an object these need to be measured using an infra-red temperature gun a bog standard thermometer with a probe will measure the ambient temperature surrounding the object not the actual temperature of said object. 

Typically an ambient temperature will be lower than a surface temperature, e.g. sand on a beach on a very hot day can be hot enough to burn your skin instantly yet your body doesnt cook from merely walking around in the surrounding air. 

Substrate temperatures - simply the temperature of your substrate and thus the temperature surrounding your monitor when in a burrow. 

Basking temperature well self explanatory really 

I hope that helps.

click the link in my sig theres more info and what not on there to.


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

Shanes right Eddie - offer a nice hot basking spot and your monitor will liven right up. If the ambient temps in the viv are right, then this means raising the basking spot so it is closer too the spot bulb - an easy thing to change.


----------



## eddieiguana (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks guys it makes sense, I'll see how he gets on he was prob a not warm enough.

Cheers!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

As Shane said , wack the temps up and try 90% humidity and it should respond :2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree about getting the temps up a bit, and packing out the viv with as much foliage and decor as possible to make it feel secure, i'd imagine its a fresh import so probably has a high parasite load, keeping stress to a minimum is key on the early stages of acclimatizing


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> I agree about getting the temps up a bit, and packing out the viv with as much foliage and decor as possible to make it feel secure, i'd imagine its a fresh import so probably has a high parasite load, keeping stress to a minimum is key on the early stages of acclimatizing



Specially with salvators there some of the worst for suffering from stress.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Specially with salvators there some of the worst for suffering from stress.


Yep, they can also go down hill very quickly because of the high parasite load combined with the stress, people make the mistake of being too hands on with them aswell.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> Yep, they can also go down hill very quickly because of the high parasite load combined with the stress, people make the mistake of being too hands on with them aswell.


Deffinetly a hands off species if you want things to go well with them. 

The differences between one kept hands free and hands on even with the same temps can be staggering.


----------



## Ulfric (Jul 13, 2015)

*nightmare*

I've had this a couple of times with mine. I touch her to move her out of my way ( she had dug a hole under her swimming dish for a hide and I needed to change the water ) she sulked for two days and didn't eat. They're a nightmare holding you to ransom . 
I would definitely review the hides situation get some new and better ones in . Put out a small bowl with bite size chicken and fish pieces , with small sprinkling of reptile calcium. Make sure there is digging potential in the substrate , put up.a barrier between the cage and yourself so it can't see you , and make notes of how much food is in the cage so you can keep track. I'm thinking of getting a webcam to watch it remotely from my pc , they even sense you looking at them when sleeping . In a reptilian remake of ' snow white ' the Salvator could play bashful no doubt. :lol2:


----------

